# Germanium Distortion II - how to increase volume of output



## lukkygo (Mar 17, 2021)

I've built this twice and have it laid out on a breadboard currently to try to figure out how to increase the volume output. I can't get it to unity even with everything dimed (on the breadboard).  I've tested output at every stage as I've built on the breadboard and it's quiet before it gets to the germanium stage. Suggestions welcome if it's possible. - love the tone on it! I just want more =)


----------



## BuddytheReow (Mar 17, 2021)

Try building an LPB-1 right after the circuit


----------



## lukkygo (Mar 17, 2021)

Hmm .. maybe I'll try converting that final stage to LPB-1and swap the transistor to the 2n5088? - this circuit is pretty big as is.


----------



## jubal81 (Mar 17, 2021)

The diodes could be extremely leaky. Try different diodes. Bat46 are very close to Ge sound.


----------



## lukkygo (Mar 17, 2021)

jubal81 said:


> The diodes could be extremely leaky. Try different diodes. Bat46 are very close to Ge sound.


Yeah I've tried a couple things in those stages - but seems like the signal is really weak even before it gets there.  Still - haven't used those - will def try that out thanks!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 23, 2021)

I agree with Jubal81, leaky Ge diodes will do that.  You have to test them before installing them in a circuit like this.  You can be sure that Cornish does.
Are the diodes socketed?  If so, try 1N4148s just to confirm that the rest of the circuit is working correctly.  You can bump up the gain of the last stage (Q6) by changing one part, but it should not be necessary if the rest of the circuit is working right.


----------

